

Kids React to Old Computers [video] - abdophoto
http://thetechblock.com/kids-react-old-computers/

======
minimaxir
This is blogspam.

Source video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PF7EpEnglgk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PF7EpEnglgk)

~~~
abdophoto
Not meant to be blogspam. Apologies if that's how you interpreted it.

